# MK-677 Oral HGH Secretagogue



## johnjuanb1

*MK-677, an orally active growth hormone secretagogue, reverses diet-induced catabolism.*

AuthorsMurphy MG, et al. Show all Journal
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1998 Feb;83(2):320-5.
*
Abstract*

The reversal of diet-induced negative nitrogen balance by GH suggests a possible therapeutic role for GH treatment in catabolic patients. A double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled, two-period cross-over study was designed to investigate whether MK-677, an orally active nonpeptide mimic of GH-releasing peptide, can reverse diet-induced protein catabolism. Eight healthy volunteers (ages 24-39 yr) were calorically restricted (18 kcal/kg.day) for two 14-day periods. During the last 7 days of each diet period, subjects received either oral MK-677 25 mg or placebo once daily. There was a 14- to 21-day washout interval between periods. During the first week of caloric restriction (i.e. diet alone), daily nitrogen losses were similar for both treatment groups (mean +/- SE; MK-677 group -2.67 +/- 0.40 g/day vs. placebo group -2.83 +/- 0.26 g/day). During the second week (diet and study drug), mean daily nitrogen balance was 0.31 +/- 0.21 g/day in the MK-677 treatment group compared with -1.48 +/- 0.21 g/day in the placebo group (P < 0.01). MK-677 improved nitrogen balance integrated over the 7 days of treatment; area under the curve day 8-14 nitrogen balance response was +2.69 +/- 5.0 (SE) for MK-677 and -8.97 +/- 5.26 g.day for placebo (P < 0.001). MK-677 produced a peak GH response of 55.9 +/- 31.7 micrograms/L after single dose (day 1 of treatment) and 22.6 +/- 9.3 micrograms/L after a week of dosing compared with placebo treatment peak GH values of approximately 9 (treatment day 1) and approximately 7 micrograms/L (treatment day 7). Following the initial 7-day caloric restriction, insulin-like growth factor-I (IGF-I) declined from 232 +/- 25 to 186 +/- 19 ng/mL in the MK-677 group and from 236 +/- 19 to 174 +/- 23 ng/mL in the placebo group. Mean IGF-I concentration increased significantly during MK-677 to 264 +/- 31 ng/mL (mean for the last 5 days of treatment) compared with 188 +/- 19 ng/mL with placebo (P < 0.01). No significant difference in IGF binding protein-2 was found between the MK-677 and placebo treatments. However, the mean in IGF binding protein-3 for the last 5 days of MK-677 treatment was also significantly increased to 3273 +/- 330 ng/mL (mean +/- SE) compared with placebo 2604 +/- 253 ng/mL (P < 0.01). Neither the serum cortisol nor the PRL response was significantly greater after 7 days of MK-677 dosing compared with 7 days of placebo. MK-677 (25 mg) was generally well tolerated and without clinically significant adverse experiences. In conclusion, MK-677 reverses diet-induced nitrogen wasting, suggesting that if these short-term anabolic effects are maintained in patients who are catabolic because of certain acute or chronic disease states, it may be useful in treating catabolic conditions.


----------



## johnjuanb1

MK-677 is a ghrelin memetic like GHRP6 so perfect for the bulk cycle I'm on. 

*Effects of an oral ghrelin mimetic on body composition and clinical outcomes in healthy older adults: a randomized trial.*

AuthorsNass R, et al. Show all Journal
Ann Intern Med. 2008 Nov 4;149(9):601-11.

Affiliation
Comment in
Ann Intern Med. 2009 May 5;150(9):654-5; author reply 655.
Ann Intern Med. 2008 Nov 4;149(9):677-9.
Ann Intern Med. 2009 May 5;150(9):653-4; author reply 655.
Ann Intern Med. 2009 May 5;150(9):654; author reply 655.
Summary for patients in
Ann Intern Med. 2008 Nov 4;149(9):I-36.
Abstract
BACKGROUND: Growth hormone secretion and muscle mass decline from midpuberty throughout life, culminating in sarcopenia, frailty, decreased function, and loss of independence. The decline of growth hormone in the development of sarcopenia is one of many factors, and its etiologic role needs to be demonstrated.

OBJECTIVE: To determine whether MK-677, an oral ghrelin mimetic, increases growth hormone secretion into the young-adult range without serious adverse effects, prevents the decline of fat-free mass, and decreases abdominal visceral fat in healthy older adults.

DESIGN: 2-year, double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled, modified-crossover clinical trial.

SETTING: General clinical research center study performed at a university hospital.

PARTICIPANTS: 65 healthy adults (men, women receiving hormone replacement therapy, and women not receiving hormone replacement therapy) ranging from 60 to 81 years of age.

INTERVENTION: Oral administration of MK-677, 25 mg, or placebo once daily.

MEASUREMENTS: Growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor I levels. Fat-free mass and abdominal visceral fat were the primary end points after 1 year of treatment. Other end points were body weight, fat mass, insulin sensitivity, lipid and cortisol levels, bone mineral density, limb lean and fat mass, isokinetic strength, function, and quality of life. All end points were assessed at baseline and every 6 months.

RESULTS: Daily administration of MK-677 significantly increased growth hormone and insulin-like growth factor I levels to those of healthy young adults without serious adverse effects. Mean fat-free mass decreased in the placebo group but increased in the MK-677 group (change, -0.5 kg [95% CI, -1.1 to 0.2 kg] vs. 1.1 kg [CI, 0.7 to 1.5 kg], respectively; P < 0.001), as did body cell mass, as reflected by intracellular water (change, -1.0 kg [CI, -2.1 to 0.2 kg] vs. 0.8 kg [CI, -0.1 to 1.6 kg], respectively; P = 0.021). No significant differences were observed in abdominal visceral fat or total fat mass; however, the average increase in limb fat was greater in the MK-677 group than the placebo group (1.1 kg vs. 0.24 kg; P = 0.001). Body weight increased 0.8 kg (CI, -0.3 to 1.8 kg) in the placebo group and 2.7 kg (CI, 2.0 to 3.5 kg) in the MK-677 group (P = 0.003). Fasting blood glucose level increased an average of 0.3 mmol/L (5 mg/dL) in the MK-677 group (P = 0.015), and insulin sensitivity decreased. The most frequent side effects were an increase in appetite that subsided in a few months and transient, mild lower-extremity edema and muscle pain. Low-density lipoprotein cholesterol levels decreased in the MK-677 group relative to baseline values (change, -0.14 mmol/L [CI, -0.27 to -0.01 mmol/L]; -5.4 mg/dL [CI, -10.4 to -0.4 mg/dL]; P = 0.026); no differences between groups were observed in total or high-density lipoprotein cholesterol levels. Cortisol levels increased 47 nmol/L (CI, 28 to 71 nmol/L (1.7 microg/dL [CI, 1.0 to 2.6 microg/dL]) in MK-677 recipients (P = 0.020). Changes in bone mineral density consistent with increased bone remodeling occurred in MK-677 recipients. Increased fat-free mass did not result in changes in strength or function. Two-year exploratory analyses confirmed the 1-year results.

LIMITATION: Study power (duration and participant number) was insufficient to evaluate functional end points in healthy elderly persons.

CONCLUSION: Over 12 months, the ghrelin mimetic MK-677 enhanced pulsatile growth hormone secretion, significantly increased fat-free mass, and was generally well tolerated. Long-term functional and, ultimately, pharmacoeconomic, studies in elderly persons are indicated.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Prolonged oral treatment with MK-677, a novel growth hormone secretagogue, improves sleep quality in man.*

AuthorsCopinschi G, et al. Show all Journal
Neuroendocrinology. 1997 Oct;66(4):278-86.

Affiliation
Abstract
Previous studies have indicated the existence of common mechanisms regulating sleep and somatotropic activity. In the present study, we investigated the effects of prolonged treatment with a novel, orally active, growth hormone secretagogue (MK-677) on sleep quality in healthy young and older adults. Eight young subjects (18-30 years) followed a double-blind, placebo-controlled, three-period crossover design. Each subject participated in three 7-day treatment periods (with bedtime drug administration), presented in random (Latin square) order, and separated by at least 14 days. Doses were 5 and 25 mg MK-677 and matching placebo. Six older subjects, ages 65-71 years, each participated in two 14-day treatment periods (with bedtime drug administration) separated by a 14-day washout. Doses were 2 and 25 mg MK-677 during the first and second periods, respectively. Baseline sleep and hormonal data were obtained on the 2 days preceding the beginning of the first 14-day treatment period. In young subjects, high-dose MK-677 treatment resulted in an approximately 50% increase in the duration of stage IV and in a more than 20% increase in REM sleep as compared to placebo (p < 0.05). The frequency of deviations from normal sleep decreased from 42% under placebo to 8% under high-dose MK-677 (p < 0.03). In older adults, treatment with MK-677 was associated with a nearly 50% increase in REM sleep (p < 0.05) and a decrease in REM latency (p < 0.02). The frequency of deviations from normal sleep also decreased (p < 0.02). The present findings suggest that MK-677 may simultaneously improve sleep quality and correct the relative hyposomatotropism of senescence.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Here is a post from russianstar at the end of his MK-677 log:

"I finished the cycle 4lbs up, feeling stronger, sleeping better, perfect skin, this is one of my favourite supps.. i will post up a full review shortly, but i will be running this now at 50mg ed next time, it felt like 4iu of gh easily.. was even getting numb fingers."


----------



## Elvia1023

I look forward to seeing how you find it. Russian star seemed to love it. Didn't workinghard try it for a brief time? It sounds great and very convenient.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I have read that MK-677 causes a dozen HGH pulses over a 24 hour period. I think it would stack perfectly with one vial of cjcDAC per week dosed in a one time inject.


----------



## *Bio*

johnjuanb1 said:


> I have read that MK-677 causes a dozen HGH pulses over a 24 hour period. I think it would stack perfectly with one vial of cjcDAC per week dosed in a one time inject.



The pulsing is interesting if that's the case.  I'm currently studying this!


----------



## Elvia1023

*Bio* said:


> The pulsing is interesting if that's the case.  I'm currently studying this!



Do you plan to try it matey? My list of things to try is forever growing so gonna wait on you and JJ for this one and see how you find it.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I started my MK-677 last evening at 25mg. This morning I awoke with my left hand totally numb, a definitely side of a high HGH release. My appetite was up upon waking. I ate a very big breakfast.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I took 37.5mg MK-677 this morning and I'm abnormally hungry!!! I can tell this sets off lots of mini HGH pulses throughout the day from the ghrelin release. It's like taking a mini dose of GHRP6 every couple hours. I'm freaking starving!!!


----------



## *Bio*

Elvia1023 said:


> Do you plan to try it matey? My list of things to try is forever growing so gonna wait on you and JJ for this one and see how you find it.



When I said I was studying this, I meant I was already using it..LOL!  I've certainly had hunger from it.  I don't think two weeks is long enough to really give a good account of how it's working.  As I go along, I'll update.

I would think IGF lr3 and MK-677 would be an interesting combination.


----------



## Elvia1023

*Bio* said:


> When I said I was studying this, I meant I was already using it..LOL!  I've certainly had hunger from it.  I don't think two weeks is long enough to really give a good account of how it's working.  As I go along, I'll update.
> 
> I would think IGF lr3 and MK-677 would be an interesting combination.



What dose are you using?


----------



## johnjuanb1

I honestly had my doubts that an oral HGH Secretagogue could work but I was wrong.
I'm in awe of this product!  Both of my hands were numb throughout the night at different times. We 're not talking a little tingly.  I mean full on numb, dead to the world. I haven't experienced this since I was on a combination of ghrp2/cjc no dac plus 7ius of hgh. 
I can see why people say MK-677 is their favorite GH Secretagogue. It's so easy and convenient to use. You just hold it under your tongue for 30 seconds then drink the rest. You only have to take it once a day, although I'm experimenting with twice a day. I just took  37.5mg. You don't have to refrigerate it and you don't need needles so you can take it with you anywhere.


----------



## *Bio*

Elvia1023 said:


> What dose are you using?



25mg


----------



## johnjuanb1

The MK-677 trial run is going well. It's an nice break to not have to take injections. I like to rotate protocols a lot so the body doesn't catch on. This will be a regular part of my hgh peptide rotation, most definitely. 

The past couple days I only took MK once a day. Today I'll bump it back up to twice as my hands got more from twice a day. I like the way I'm filling out. I sleep like a baby on MK which is not something I'm usually able to do.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just took my morning dose of 37.5mg of MK-677. I think this is the perfect gh secretagogue to cycle in between ghrp/GHRH cycles. My guess is when I go back to ghrp2 and cjc no dac that they will work like new just as MK-677 is. The cycling of these combinations will give better results than staying on the same gh peptides. That's my theory because of how well the MK-677 is working.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Stimulation of the growth hormone (GH)-insulin-like growth factor I axis by daily oral administration of a GH secretogogue (MK-677) in healthy elderly subjects.*

AuthorsChapman IM, et al. Show all Journal
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1996 Dec;81(12):4249-57.

Affiliation
Abstract
Aging is associated with declining activity of the GH axis, possibly contributing to adverse body composition changes and increased incidence of cardiovascular disease. The stimulatory effects on the GH-insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) axis of orally administered MK-677, a GH-releasing peptide mimetic, were investigated. Thirty-two healthy subjects (15 women and 17 men, aged 64-81 yr) were enrolled in a randomized, double blind, placebo-controlled trial. They received placebo or 2, 10, or 25 mg MK-677, orally, once daily for 2 separate study periods of 14 and 28 days. At baseline and on day 14 of each study period, blood was collected every 20 min for 24 h to measure GH, PRL, and cortisol. Attributes of pulsatile GH release were assessed by 3 independent algorithms. MK-677 administration for 2 weeks increased GH concentrations in a dose-dependent manner, with 25 mg/day increasing mean 24-h GH concentration 97 +/- 23% (mean +/- SE; P < 0.05 vs. baseline). This increase was due to an enhancement of preexisting pulsatile GH secretion. GH pulse height and interpulse nadir concentrations increased significantly without significant changes in the number of pulses. With 25 mg/day MK-677 treatment, mean serum IGF-I concentrations increased into the normal range for young adults (141 +/- 21 microgram/L at baseline, 219 +/- 21 micrograms/L at 2 weeks, and 265 +/- 29 micrograms/L at 4 weeks; P < 0.05). MK-677 produced significant increases in fasting glucose (5.4 +/- 0.3 to 6.8 +/- 0.4 mmol/L at 4 weeks; P < 0.01 vs. baseline) and IGF-binding protein-3. Circulating cortisol concentrations did not change, and PRL concentrations increased 23%, but remained within the normal range. Once daily treatment of older people with oral MK-677 for up to 4 weeks enhanced pulsatile GH release, significantly increased serum GH and IGF-I concentrations, and, at a dose of 25 mg/day, restored serum IGF-I concentrations to those of young adults.


----------



## Elvia1023

JJ I was like you when I heard about this. All the oral GH boosters you hear about are always crap. But from you and guys on the other forums this sounds like it is highly effective. I will be trying this out in the future. It sounds ideal for women too.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Just got done training arms and calves. The pump was intense! This is the most convenient HGH Secretagogue and inthink as effective as any other. I'm really liking this compound!


----------



## johnjuanb1

Here is a new post from a forum we are on:

"just thought id throw my 2cents in here because i just started with MK-677. the hunger is real and it is intense, and im only at 25mgs. i have literally been hungry almost every hour ive been awake, trying to drink alot of water to make it subside but that really is not working. been eating every 2 hours even while at work. i feel good though. i woke up this morning with a ton of energy and had a very good sleep. i also kind of feel tighter this morning after working out, more so than before using it. my hands were asleep and took a few shakes to wake them up this morning and if one is not moving for a bit while im at my desk, it starts to drift off. i will update more in a few days."


----------



## johnjuanb1

Just work up from a long ass nap after work. My hand was completely numb. This MK is still secreting lots of HGH even after lowering my dose to once a day. This truly is the best HGH supplement for the person who doesn't likes needles or the need to store it in the fridge. It's perfect for convenience and works incredibly! I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Repeat administration of the GH secretagogue MK-0677 increases and maintains elevated IGF-I levels in beagles.*

AuthorsHickey GJ, et al. Show all Journal
J Endocrinol. 1997 Feb;152(2):183-92.

Affiliation
Abstract
We have reported that MK-0677 is a novel, orally active GH secretagogue that stimulates an immediate and long-lasting increase in serum GH levels in dogs. Significant elevations in IGF-I levels were associated with the increased GH secretion. Cortisol secretion was also increased following MK-0677 administration. In the current study, we determined the effect of repeat oral administration of MK-0677 on GH, IGF-I and cortisol levels; we also investigated if the GH and cortisol responses to MK-0677 are influenced by circulating IGF-I concentrations. Following the initial oral administration of MK-0677, GH secretion (area under the time-response curve (AUC) ng/ml per h) was increased 7.9- to 9.8-fold (1.0 mg/kg), 5.6-fold (0.5 mg/kg) or 3.9-fold (0.25 mg/kg). With repeat MK-0677 administration, the GH response was decreased by 41-77%; GH concentrations remained significantly above control in the 0.5 mg/kg and 1.0 mg/kg groups. Individual beagle GH profiles indicated that the increased GH concentration was associated with an amplified GH pulsatile profile. Serum IGF-I levels were significantly increased over control levels at all dosage levels by 480 min on the first day of MK-0677 administration. With repeated administration, IGF-I levels were increased up to 126% and remained elevated through 14 days, the longest treatment period evaluated. While daily MK-0677 administration appeared to increase IGF-I levels over 24 h, as evidenced by significant increases in the pretreatment IGF-I levels on days 4-14, no such increase was noted with alternate day MK-0677 administration; thus the dosage regimen modulated circulating IGF-I levels. MK-0677 stimulated increases in cortisol secretion (AUC microgram/dl per h) on the first day of treatment. A decreased cortisol response was observed following repeated daily treatment with MK-0677; in contrast, with alternate day treatment, no decrease in cortisol response to MK-0677 occurred. A marked increase in circulating IGF-I concentrations following administration of exogenous GH resulted in a significant decrease in both the GH and cortisol response to MK-0677 compared with control animals. Our findings suggested, therefore, that circulating IGF-I concentrations regulate GH and cortisol response to MK-0677. In summary, chronic oral administration of MK-0677 was associated with significant increases in GH and IGF-I levels that were maintained for the duration of the treatment. The GH profile following MK-0677 administration consisted of episodic increases above control. Compared with day 1, repeated daily treatment with MK-0677 resulted in an attenuated GH response that was associated with an increase in circulating IGF-I levels. The cortisol response was similarly reduced during chronic MK-0677 treatment, suggesting that IGF-I mediated negative feedback on both the GH and cortisol axes. The fact that similar attenuation of the GH and cortisol responses to MK-0677 on day 1 was observed if IGF-I levels were increased by treating animals with exogenous GH suggested that the attenuated response to MK-0677 that occurred during chronic treatment was mediated by increases in IGF-I rather than desensitization to MK-0677. Thus, a regulatory feedback loop apparently prevents hyperstimulation of the GH axis by MK-0677. We conclude that MK-0677 offers the potential of an orally active GH secretagogue that can maintain elevated IGF-I levels when administered chronically.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I think the fact that MK-677 creates HGH pulses for 24 hours straight is the reason I'm getting all the same side effects I get when I take synthetic HGH as in the numb hands, deep sleep, lethargia, hunger, full muscles, etc.  This feels to me as the closest HGH Secretagogue to real synthetic HGH coming from a GHRP, whereas cjcDAC is the closest HGH Secretagogue to synthetic HGH coming from a GHRH.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from a Superior customer into thread at promuscle whomiscstackung our GW and MK:

"Been running for about a week. The stamina and endurance from GW is noticeable right away. Been flying through workouts, taking shorter breaks. Too early to tell about fat loss, but i do feel tighter,but thats prob due to the combo of both. Getting very good pumps in the gym, id compare the pumps to a really good anaavar pump like pharmaceutical grade. I got one so bad my right arm locked up while taking a drink from my water. Sleep has been great, and the intense hunger has kind of curbed itself. Still hungry alot but not dying every hour like i was. I did notice my skin is alot better. I just came off a test/tren/mast and anavar cycle and my skin gets very oily during PCT. within 2 days my skin was back to normal, as if i was off cycle."


----------



## bruiser

Im confused jj.  You're doing twice per day at 37mg
So someone compared 25mg to 4iu gh?

Generic or pharm


----------



## johnjuanb1

bruiser said:


> Im confused jj.  You're doing twice per day at 37mg
> So someone compared 25mg to 4iu gh?
> 
> Generic or pharm



I'm only doing it once a day now. I noticed no benefit with higher dosing. The highest ice seen it run in trials was 50mg. The only reason I do 37.5mg is I have a 1.5cc dropper and I just fill it up.

The studies show a huge gh release day#1, then igf1 goes up and hgh begins dropping due to a negative feedback mechanism by which igf1 lowers hgh. That's how I interpret the studies. Igf1 contines to increase daily but hgh drops down to approx. 1/3 of the initial day's release. 

I'm going to alternative protocols as I can tell the gh release seems lesser now having been on it for a few weeks. The body adapts to eveything so it's good to keep changing protocols. I still say MK-677 is the best gh product short term, meaning a few weeks. I'll definitely have MK in my future use. I can't say enough how nice it's been not having to inject all the time.


----------



## johnjuanb1

bruiser said:


> Im confused jj.  You're doing twice per day at 37mg
> So someone compared 25mg to 4iu gh?
> 
> Generic or pharm





bruiser said:


> Im confused jj.  You're doing twice per day at 37mg
> So someone compared 25mg to 4iu gh?
> 
> Generic or pharm



I'm only doing it once a day now. I noticed no benefit with higher dosing. The highest ice seen it run in trials was 50mg. The only reason I do 37.5mg is I have a 1.5cc dropper and I just fill it up.

The studies show a huge gh release day#1, then igf1 goes up and hgh begins dropping due to a negative feedback mechanism by which igf1 lowers hgh. That's how I interpret the studies. Igf1 contines to increase daily but hgh drops down to approx. 1/3 of the initial day's release. 

I'm going to alternative protocols as I can tell the gh release seems lesser now having been on it for a few weeks. The body adapts to eveything so it's good to keep changing protocols. I still say MK-677 is the best gh product short term, meaning a few weeks. I'll definitely have MK in my future use. I can't say enough how nice it's been not having to inject all the time.

The comment on 4ius by russianstar was based on the fact that it causes numb hands which takes about 4ius hgh to cause. That's anecdotal and not proven.


----------



## johnjuanb1

bruiser said:


> Im confused jj.  You're doing twice per day at 37mg
> So someone compared 25mg to 4iu gh?
> 
> Generic or pharm



I'm only doing it once a day now. I noticed no benefit with higher dosing. The highest ice seen it run in trials was 50mg. The only reason I do 37.5mg is I have a 1.5cc dropper and I just fill it up.

The studies show a huge gh release day#1, then igf1 goes up and hgh begins dropping due to a negative feedback mechanism by which igf1 lowers hgh. That's how I interpret the studies. Igf1 contines to increase daily but hgh drops down to approx. 1/3 of the initial day's release. 

I'm going to alternative protocols as I can tell the gh release seems lesser now having been on it for a few weeks. The body adapts to eveything so it's good to keep changing protocols. I still say MK-677 is the best gh product short term, meaning a few weeks. I'll definitely have MK in my future use. I can't say enough how nice it's been not having to inject all the time.

The comment on 4ius by russianstar was based on the fact that it causes numb hands which takes about 4ius hgh to cause. That's anecdotal and not proven.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from my thread at promuscle...

"got it today. that was crazy quick. took my first dose this afternoon. got a big hunger reaction. bam. i was eating like crazy."


----------



## Elvia1023

This is top of my shopping list. Gonna get 4 bottles for me and 2 for my gf


----------



## johnjuanb1

I've been taking my pramipexole and Mk677 together post workout. This allows me to eat like an animal every hour or two and sleep well by the time I'm ready to go to bed. The two together make me real hungry which is perfect for post workout recovery. I find 4pm optimal to dose both so I can sleep by 11pm. I'm up to .5mg pramipexole and sticking with 25mg MK677.
Also, I found it only takes 2-3 days off from MK to make it work like new again in terms of a ferocious hunger.


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> I've been taking my pramipexole and Mk677 together post workout. This allows me to eat like an animal every hour or two and sleep well by the time I'm ready to go to bed. The two together make me real hungry which is perfect for post workout recovery. I find 4pm optimal to dose both so I can sleep by 11pm. I'm up to .5mg pramipexole and sticking with 25mg MK677.
> Also, I found it only takes 2-3 days off from MK to make it work like new again in terms of a ferocious hunger.



I find when you add prami to other gh boosters the results are multiplied as is the numbness in my hands


----------



## johnjuanb1

I recently added 2mg cjcDAC to my 25mg MK-677. There is definite synergy going on as my hands get more numb while sleeping. MK is a GHRP and cjcDAC is a GHRH. They compliment each other and release more HGH when taken together.


----------



## Elvia1023

According to one study it's largest pulse occurred 12 hours after injection so that would explain my tiredness. I usually take it about 3-4am pre bed. I start work at 5pm plus earlier I have usually had a pre workout so that will help with energy levels. I don't crash from the pre workout when not on the MK-677 but I think everything combined creates one lazy worker  Guys could time this 12 hours to intra/post training for example (a time you want high gh).


----------



## johnjuanb1

I believe I have just found the best way to use MK677.
I started thinking about it last night that no matter how much I put under my tongue, only so much gets pulled into my blood stream sublingually and the rest I have to swallow. Sublingual absorption is approximately 90% pulled along with the grain alcohol. The rest gets swallowed with only a 30% absorption rate. So, why not take 5mg every few hours to get the full 90% absorption into the blood stream?

I tested this last night and took a small dose of around 5mg which is very little and held it under my tongue for around two minutes while I made a protein/oat drink. By the time I finished making my drink most of the MK677 had fully absorbed sublingually. In then chugged my drink and went to bed. I repeated this routine each time I woke up to use the bathroom. What happened was my dreams were like nothing you could imagine, so life-like and real it was scary. 

The first post MK677 dose I had a horrible nightmare where I was being tortured by a force not of this world. This is the creepy part. I shit you not. I could literally feel the physical pain of being tortured and it lasted what felt like 10 full minutes. It was terrible!

I woke up 4 hours later and did my next sublingual 5mg MK677 dose and held it under my tongue while I made my protein/oat drink, then chugged it. The same thing happened. My dreams were angry dreams where I was screaming and telling at the top of my lungs at people out of rage and frustration. The dreams were so incredibly real!!! I woke up 4 hours later and repeated the procedure again.

Another big note was the level of hand numbness was extreme. With my first two dosings I'd say I actually took more than 5mg MK677 but with a little thought I realized that only approximately 5mg was able to get pulled in sublingually with the grain alcohol.

I believe this method will give the greatest HGH output. 5mg every 4 hours or so and let all of it sit under your tongue until you no longer taste the grain alcohol or feel it's burn. 

I am only using MK677 currently for HGH output. I ran out of huperzine A and couldn't afford cjcDAC, pramipexole facks me up too hard the next day. My hands were so numb last night that I'm convinced with this method MK677 is all I need, the poor man's HGH.


----------



## formula1069

Is there any GH blood serum or IGF blood test out there proving that ANY of these peptides release or increase GH secretion ? I can test Rips and prove
They work 
Numb hands and good sleep don't prove anything I can put my hand in a bucket of ice for 20 minutes and get numb hands it doesn't mean I'm getting GH release from it 
I don't care about some clinical test with language a dumb person like myself can't understand I want to see test from real people not a lab rat or a dog 
Or tell me how to test myself and I'll spend the money and do it otherwise IMO I'm spending money on rips cause I can prove they work if I can't verify with a blood test not worth my time I don't care how cheap it is and if I can't get the same results as 6-8 ius rips once again waste of my time IMO only 
I'm not saying they don't work but I here claims of being the same as 10 ius of GH etc etc etc and better than generic GH and I want proof


----------



## johnjuanb1

formula1069 said:


> Is there any GH blood serum or IGF blood test out there proving that ANY of these peptides release or increase GH secretion ? I can test Rips and prove
> They work
> Numb hands and good sleep don't prove anything I can put my hand in a bucket of ice for 20 minutes and get numb hands it doesn't mean I'm getting GH release from it
> I don't care about some clinical test with language a dumb person like myself can't understand I want to see test from real people not a lab rat or a dog
> Or tell me how to test myself and I'll spend the money and do it otherwise IMO I'm spending money on rips cause I can prove they work if I can't verify with a blood test not worth my time I don't care how cheap it is and if I can't get the same results as 6-8 ius rips once again waste of my time IMO only
> I'm not saying they don't work but I here claims of being the same as 10 ius of GH etc etc etc and better than generic GH and I want proof



There are lots of serum hgh tests on peptides. The last test I saw posted is in the labs section of professionalmuscle.com on 200mcg ghrp2 with 200mcg cjc no dac and the serum hgh came out at 30.
Not to mention, Chinese hgh tests at pumped up by an inactive form of hgh that shows up on serum hgh tests but is useless in the body. This is also posted in the labs section at pro muscle. Gh peps are rarely bunk. I wouldn't touch Chinese hgh for nothing these days as every test run is coming up 0.1 except the tests where a mod is provided with the vial for testing by the sponsor. When a member tests it the result is bunk.


----------



## formula1069

I can't access the lab test page on pro m (if that is where they are )I don't have 50 posts and I don't like pro m I'm not a pro nor do I pretend to be just a reg gym rat 
I'm not saying peps are bunk I just want to prove to myself the results I've tried them a few years back and the results were no where near rips 
I still have 15 kits from last year before all the GH problems came about and tested every batch from TP I get and never had a problem 
I just want to test for myself and want to know the procedure to test so I do it right that's all


----------



## formula1069

Once again I am a dumb person but if the  chinese GH blood serum test is bs will a IGF test prove the GH is real ?


----------



## formula1069

johnjuanb1 said:


> . I wouldn't touch Chinese hgh for nothing these days as every test run is coming up 0.1 except the tests where a mod is provided with the vial for testing by the sponsor. When a member tests it the result is bunk.


Which is why I want to test product myself, not to make public ever again been down that road done with that battle


----------



## johnjuanb1

formula1069 said:


> Once again I am a dumb person but if the  chinese GH blood serum test is bs will a IGF test prove the GH is real ?



Igf1 tests are legit. A guy I knew had a high serum hgh test on rips and an extremely low igf1 test. The provider told him he better not post it. This was the end of last year. If you are in 6-8ius of rips for a month then you should test igf1 at the 500-600 range if they are legit. 

The rips I had two years ago were the most amazing things ever but the last batch I got just before things went bad in china was total crap. Same with elitropin and hygetropin. I've seen so many bunk tests this year that pharma grade is all I would use if I wanted to spend that kind of money. That's great that you stocked up when things were good.


----------



## johnjuanb1

formula1069 said:


> Which is why I want to test product myself, not to make public ever again been down that road done with that battle



I hear ya on that.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I took my 5mg 4 times in the last 9 hours and had a protein drink with each. I took NyQuil before bed as well. My dreams were crazy!!! I dreamed I was murdered but remained here as a ghost. I could fly and only crazy homeless people could see me. Hahahaha 
The experience of being murdered was in a car and I could feel the sensation of incredibly fast speed as the car shot a hundred miles an hour over an embankment off a cliff.


----------



## Sully

johnjuanb1 said:


> I took my 5mg 4 times in the last 9 hours and had a protein drink with each. I took NyQuil before bed as well. My dreams were crazy!!! I dreamed I was murdered but remained here as a ghost. I could fly and only crazy homeless people could see me. Hahahaha
> The experience of being murdered was in a car and I could feel the sensation of incredibly fast speed as the car shot a hundred miles an hour over an embankment off a cliff.



Hmmmmmmm, I wonder what old Sigmund would say about that dream?


----------



## johnjuanb1

My body weight has increased several pounds since jumping back on MK677. I started my cut diet 5 weeks ago at a weight of 253. My body dropped down to 239. Since starting back on MK677 my weight is back up to 248Lbs. I notice the MK677 heals my muscles much faster and keeps me full looking but I retain a lot of water. My sleep is much better on MK677.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm consistently healing very fast in between workouts. MK677 is currently my only hgh Secretagogue.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just learned that a small dose of morning clen at 40mcg 2 on, 2 off, completely gets rid of MK-677 water bloat.


----------



## johnjuanb1

My carbs are low from cutting and I'm holding 240Lbs even while training and doing cardio, 2 hours weights and 1 hour cardio per night. I'm dropping body fat and holding body weight.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I kicked my MK dose up to 50mg split dosing just for the hell of it. I finally got some huperzine A and and dosing it 2-3 times a day at 200mcg, and I'm taking .2mg pramipexole before bed and .1mg more in the middle of the night when I go to the bathroom. The somatostatin inhibition from huperzine and prami really kicked up the level of hand numbness a notch.


----------



## Elvia1023

I am loving the MK-677 now. I am sticking to 25mg though. The tiredness can get bad when I use a full dropper. I woke up today and my hands actually hurt bad the CTS was that bad.


----------



## warzonz13

Ok first night on Mk was last night and will opt to do it in the morning from now on. I took it around 1230 last night was back up raiding the kitchen at 2:20. 3 hours later back up...so hungry I could not go back to sleep...so 5:45 back in the kitchen. Crazy hungry on this stuff! Took it today much better cause I already had my food prepared. So far I love mk-677! But I will stick to morning dosing.


----------



## Elvia1023

warzonz13 said:


> Ok first night on Mk was last night and will opt to do it in the morning from now on. I took it around 1230 last night was back up raiding the kitchen at 2:20. 3 hours later back up...so hungry I could not go back to sleep...so 5:45 back in the kitchen. Crazy hungry on this stuff! Took it today much better cause I already had my food prepared. So far I love mk-677! But I will stick to morning dosing.



You have a strong reaction to it! Yes stick to morning dosing that is best. Let me know if it starts making you feel tired. There will be a lot of GH in your system now


----------



## johnjuanb1

I've gone through 3 1/2 bottles of MK-677 and recovery reminds me of when I was 20 years old. I just trained 15 out of 16 days with 2 hours of weights and an hour of cardio. This is unreal at my age of 46.


----------



## warzonz13

Elvia1023 said:


> You have a strong reaction to it! Yes stick to morning dosing that is best. Let me know if it starts making you feel tired. There will be a lot of GH in your system now



Definitely sleepy now. Could barely hold my eyes open at work yesterday morning. Was literally doin all I could to stay awake and the thing is I was standing and still could hardly shake it. Felt like a long drive down the highway at night with headlights in my eyes. But could have been the midnight leg training the night before that contributed. But still a great product!


----------



## MattG

Ordered a bottle last night. Cant wait to throw this in on top of my cycle. Never ran gh before cause of the price and just general inconvenience of it. So a liquid gh secretauge is more up my alley. Looking forward to testing it out :headbang:


----------



## MattG

Damn that was quick, came today already! Starting before bed tonight, see how i feel in the am tomorrow. If not groggy ill probably try splitting the dose every 12 hours...


----------



## MattG

I'm really liking this MK-677 a lot! I constantly look fuller, maintain pumps way longer than usual, and have more of an appetite. I even have swelled up feet and ankles, which from my understanding happens with GH use. My wedding ring barely fits now too, so there's no doubt in my mind this research chem has raised my gh levels. It has been an excellent addition to my current cycle for sure. Going to have to order up another bottle stat


----------



## j2048b

Yup i got 2 bottles of mk,- and got some huperzine a as well! Starting it all next week


----------



## Kafka82

Mhhh might try it in my forthcoming cycle .... Tried ghrp-6 on its own and it was good a,tough I had the impression I was getting fat on my waist ... Even though diet was in control. 

What source did you used to buy ?


----------



## Elvia1023

Kafka82 said:


> Mhhh might try it in my forthcoming cycle .... Tried ghrp-6 on its own and it was good a,tough I had the impression I was getting fat on my waist ... Even though diet was in control.
> 
> What source did you used to buy ?



PM sent


----------



## chrisr116

MattG said:


> I'm really liking this MK-677 a lot! I constantly look fuller, maintain pumps way longer than usual, and have more of an appetite. I even have swelled up feet and ankles, which from my understanding happens with GH use. My wedding ring barely fits now too, so there's no doubt in my mind this research chem has raised my gh levels. It has been an excellent addition to my current cycle for sure. Going to have to order up another bottle stat



Matt, are you still running the MK-677?


----------



## Kafka82

Been trying thus stuff for two days... Took day 220 and day 2 30 mg 30 mins before bed. I noticed that cause troubles to get to sleep as I experience severe headache...Should I maybe try to take earlier like post workout time around 7pm?


----------



## Elvia1023

Kafka82 said:


> Been trying thus stuff for two days... Took day 220 and day 2 30 mg 30 mins before bed. I noticed that cause troubles to get to sleep as I experience severe headache...Should I maybe try to take earlier like post workout time around 7pm?



Try it in the morning and don't go so high in dose so soon. I would lower back to 20mg and stay there for 2 weeks and see how you are.


----------



## JennyHaskins

Human Growth hormone (hGH) is a small protein molecule, which contains 191 amino acids in a single polypeptide chain. It is the most common hormone secreted by the anterior pituitary gland.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm absolutely amazed at the changes in my physique after 5 days of MK-677 and cjcDAC. I have lost control and had a huge cheat meal every night for 3 nights but my abs look tighter. I'm going to try not to cheat for a few days. I look much bigger and tighter. Weight up from 223Lbs to 228Lbs. There is no subcutaneous water retention as of yet.


----------



## MattG

chrisr116 said:


> Matt, are you still running the MK-677?



I know this is a really late response, just now saw your post bro. Ive been off it for a while now, but ordered some more yesterday. I was really happy with mk677...gave me a fuller look for sure. The stuffs not cheap but its definitely worth it in my opinion. I think this time im gonna cut my dose in half and run it twice as long. If after a week im not satisfied ill raise my dose back to 1ml...i think thats 25 mg


----------



## johnjuanb1

Last night I dosed 50mg MK-677 before bed.
OMG!!! It hit so much harder than 25mg! It knocked me on my ass!
Real vivid dreams. I'm a little groggy this morning. At that I dose I needed a couple more hours sleep. I definitely like night time dosing best!


----------



## Kafka82

johnjuanb1 said:


> Last night I dosed 50mg MK-677 before bed.
> OMG!!! It hit so much harder than 25mg! It knocked me on my ass!
> Real vivid dreams. I'm a little groggy this morning. At that I dose I needed a couple more hours sleep. I definitely like night time dosing best!



Interesting I took 20mg near bedtime and I couldnt sleep at all lol


----------



## Kafka82

johnjuanb1 said:


> I'm absolutely amazed at the changes in my physique after 5 days of MK-677 and cjcDAC. I have lost control and had a huge cheat meal every night for 3 nights but my abs look tighter. I'm going to try not to cheat for a few days. I look much bigger and tighter. Weight up from 223Lbs to 228Lbs. There is no subcutaneous water retention as of yet.




how much cjcDAC were you using daily? 300mcg or less?


----------



## Elvia1023

Kafka82 said:


> Interesting I took 20mg near bedtime and I couldnt sleep at all lol



That is very common. You have to play around with timing to find out what works best. I prefer first thing in the morning but either is good once you get used to it. Did you end up trying morning dosing?


----------



## Kafka82

Elvia1023 said:


> That is very common. You have to play around with timing to find out what works best. I prefer first thing in the morning but either is good once you get used to it. Did you end up trying morning dosing?



Yes tried in the morning and had good results. I tried to take it as late as 6pm and I still tolerate it when it Comes to sleep time.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I think I found my perfect MK-677 protocol finally. 50mg was too powerful and left me groggy.
Last night I took 37.5mg, which is a full dropper worth, with 10mg melatonin. I had the best sleep I've had in ages, and I'm
not groggy today.
The pumps have been so incredible off MK-677 with tadalafil. I'm up 6Lbs in 9 days and haven't had a cheat meal in 6 days.


----------



## Elvia1023

*Effects of a 7-day treatment with a novel, orally active, growth hormone (GH) secretagogue, MK-677, on 24-hour GH profiles, insulin-like growth factor I, and adrenocortical function in normal young men.*

Copinschi G1, Van Onderbergen A, L'Hermite-Balériaux M, Mendel CM, Caufriez A, Leproult R, Bolognese JA, De Smet M, Thorner MO, Van Cauter E.

Abstract

To assess the effects of prolonged administration of a novel analog of GH-releasing peptide (MK-677), nine healthy young men participated in a randomized, double blind, three-period cross-over comparison of orally administered placebo and 5- and 25-mg doses of MK-677. Each period involved bedtime administration of the drug for 7 consecutive days. At the end of each period, plasma levels of insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) and IGF-binding protein-3 (IGFBP-3) were measured at 0745 h, and 24-h profiles of plasma GH and cortisol were obtained at 15-min intervals together with the 24-h urinary excretion of free cortisol. Profiles of plasma free cortisol were calculated at hourly intervals. The amounts of GH secreted were similar in all three conditions, but GH pulse frequency was increased with both dosages of the drug, primarily because of an increase in the number of low amplitude pulses. Plasma IGF-I levels were increased in a dose-dependent manner, whereas IGFBP-3 levels were increased only with the highest dosage. There was a positive relationship between GH pulse frequency and IGF-I increase. Except for an advance in the nocturnal nadir and in the morning elevation, MK-677 had no effect on cortisol profiles. In particular, 24-h mean levels of plasma total and free cortisol and urinary excretion of free cortisol were similar under all conditions. The present data suggest that the use of MK-677 for the treatment of relative somatotropic deficiency, particularly in older adults compromised by such deficiency, deserves further investigation.

Oral growth hormone secretagogues--better than Alice in Wonderland's growth elixir? [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1996]

PMID: 8768828 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

I'm definitely seeing a reduction in body fat from MK-677 and cjcDAC. My goal is to be 4% by May 1st. I haven't had a cheat meal in 11 days which hasn't been difficult at all because I notice If I get cravings I will take a couple grams of Maeng Da kratom leaf powder and my energy jumps up with no need to eat for an additional two hours until I notice I'm shaking from low blood sugar. I have these amazing 190 calorie quest protein bars if I'm dying for sweets. The chocolate cookie dough bar is amazing!!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Happy Fiday...,*
Any of you guys have dreams so vivid you get injured in your sleep?
Last night I took 25mg MK-677 and 9mg melatonin after my post workout protein shake, then fell asleep. I dreamed I was attacked by wolves in one dream and rattle snakes in another. I know in the wolf dream I physically tore it apart in a death fight. This morning my middle knuckle on my right hand is very sore when I make a fist and swollen. I must have punched the shit out of the wall. Hahaha talk about vivid dreams.


----------



## rangerjockey

I took advantage of SP's 45% which included MK677, Taladafil, cdc w/dac and some t3. really looking forward to starting the MK with the DAC!  although I have to wait a minute I have a couple blood draws from a couple DR's.  Although I did start the Taladafil never used before.  Holy shit !!! I could break a 2x4 last night,  instead blew mama's mind.......and woke with a Stallion as well....Love da stuff....


----------



## johnjuanb1

Just woke up. My hands have been numb throughout the night every night and also while posting online. My hands are tight when I ball them I to a fist too. I haven't had a cheat meal in 13 days so I'm not holding much water. The MK-677/cjcDAC seems to be doing it's thing nicely.

Tadalafil is amazing! Makes you feel like a teenager again.


----------



## MattG

Been running 25mg/day of mk677 for a few weeks now...i love how much fuller i look from it. I hear ya on the hands man, mine go numb occasionally, but theyre constantly tight. In fact theyr'e so swelled up i can no longer fit my wedding ring on anymore


----------



## johnjuanb1

MattG said:


> Been running 25mg/day of mk677 for a few weeks now...i love how much fuller i look from it. I hear ya on the hands man, mine go numb occasionally, but theyre constantly tight. In fact theyr'e so swelled up i can no longer fit my wedding ring on anymore



It sure is nice to run a compound where changes come so fast. You never have to second guess it's legitamacy.


----------



## Elvia1023

MattG said:


> Been running 25mg/day of mk677 for a few weeks now...i love how much fuller i look from it. I hear ya on the hands man, mine go numb occasionally, but theyre constantly tight. In fact theyr'e so swelled up i can no longer fit my wedding ring on anymore



Great to hear  I loved the results from mk-677 and just struggled with severe tiredness on it. I will definitely be trying a fairly high dosed CJC-DAC and MK-677 cycle later this year though  



rangerjockey said:


> I took advantage of SP's 45% which included MK677, Taladafil, cdc w/dac and some t3. really looking forward to starting the MK with the DAC!  although I have to wait a minute I have a couple blood draws from a couple DR's.  Although I did start the Taladafil never used before.  Holy shit !!! I could break a 2x4 last night,  instead blew mama's mind.......and woke with a Stallion as well....Love da stuff....



I always say to people just add in 1 bottle of tadalafil to your order  It really is incredible... the best I have used. I am using about 17.5mg eod now.


----------



## johnjuanb1

RamboStallone has been teaching me tricks to remove water retention from MK-677. Last night I lowered my dose of MK-677 and my abs look so much better.

Rambo says if I stack 50mcg Igf1-Lr3 with 12.5mg MK-677 before bed then the igf1 will use the subcutaneous water produced by the MK to shuttle glycogen to the muscles causing the duel effect of giving me less subQ water and greater fullness to my muscles. I really like this theory and will be testing it after spring break. 

We need a volunteer to get serum hgh blood testing done to prove or disprove whether Igf1-Lr3 inhibits hgh secretion from gh peptides. 
The new theory is since Lr3 has 83 amino acids unlike the 70 amino acid igf1 in the body, that it will not negatively impact hgh secretion from gh peps. If this is true then it would be beneficial to add small amounts of Lr3 to all gh cycles.


----------



## johnjuanb1

MK-677 is the real deal. 
After I get back from Vegas for a week I'm trying a whole new protocol.

Apparently stacking mk677 with Igf1-Lr3 before bed takes the mk water retention away and shuttles it to the muscles.
Also, I learned you can stack MK and ghrp at the same time.

This is what I'm thinking:

6am:
100mcg ghrp2/ 100mcg cjc no dac

3pm: 100mcg hexarelin/ 100mcg cjc no dac

6pm preworkout:
100mcg ghrp2/ 100mcg cjc no dac

Before bed :
12.5mg MK-677
50mcg Igf1-Lr3 ( eod )
500mcg ipamorelin
100mcg cjc no dac


----------



## Lanbro

Ok..I was reading this thread and salivating...I just ordered 4 and I took Elvia post to heart an added 2 Tad. Going on Vacation Friday...I'll break it out then on the wifey.


----------



## Elvia1023

Lanbro said:


> Ok..I was reading this thread and salivating...I just ordered 4 and I took Elvia post to heart an added 2 Tad. Going on Vacation Friday...I'll break it out then on the wifey.



Keep me updated with how you get on with everything. I will reply to your pm now


----------



## johnjuanb1

I've been back on mk-677, ghrp2, and cjc no DAC for 3 days and I've gained 9Lbs.  It's obviously water weight but most of it is contained in the muscles so it looks real good. My rotator cuff and knees feel much better from the added fluid.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Lately I've been taking my melatonin with my mk-677, then if I'm still awake an hour later I take more melatonin. The double melatonin regiment makes my sleep much better.


----------



## johnjuanb1

It looks like the consensus is to stack MK-677 with clenbuterol to get all of the mass yielding and fat loss benefits of MK-677, but with no bloat. Clenbuterol removes the water retention of MK-677, while speeding up fat loss. Supplement with 3-5 grams of taurine per day to hydrate the body intercellularly.


----------



## Elvia1023

johnjuanb1 said:


> It looks like the consensus is to stack MK-677 with clenbuterol to get all of the mass yielding and fat loss benefits of MK-677, but with no bloat. Clenbuterol removes the water retention of MK-677, while speeding up fat loss. Supplement with 3-5 grams of taurine per day to hydrate the body intercellularly.



I always recommend guys add in bananas, mushrooms and/or avocados on clenbuterol due to their high potassium content. Obviously it doesn't have to be all 3 but they are all great foods for bodybuilders. I love taurine and always have it in my protein smoothies.


----------



## d2r2ddd

When and how do we come off MK677?
Do we need to do a form of "PCT" to retain the gains?


----------



## Elvia1023

d2r2ddd said:


> When and how do we come off MK677?
> Do we need to do a form of "PCT" to retain the gains?



No just come off by simply stopping it. Any water should drop off and hopefully you are left looking leaner and bigger due to cycling the MK-677. MK-677is best used with aas but is a great tool to use when off cycle or trt and trying to maintain gains.


----------



## Jonny

It doesn't cause suppression like SYNTHETIC Hgh, does it? How long can you be on it?


----------



## Elvia1023

Jonny said:


> It doesn't cause suppression like SYNTHETIC Hgh, does it? How long can you be on it?



It's a lot of work for the pituitary due to the constant pulsing. However one study showed it was used safely for 2 years. I would personally use it in cycles though. Not due to safety but just common sense as I think most things should be used in cycles. If someone wanted to use it for say 6 months that would be fine but me personally I would do it for 12 weeks max.


----------



## psych

How well do you think and or know it would work for deep wound healing.


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> How well do you think and or know it would work for deep wound healing.



It may help but I doubt it would make a massive difference. I wouldn't use it for that purpose but if it's a bonus then great.

Look into manuka honey for deep wound healing. Get as high a Unique Manuka Factor (UMF) number as possible (20,25 etc).


----------



## HimRoid

MK-677 is my favorite GH secretagogue to put fast mass on.
It really puts weight and strength on.
Within a week I look like a swole beast.


----------



## 101st Ranger

Followed this log and your findings pretty closely.

Started a MK677 protocol today. Only going to use that to see what it can really do on its own before stacking w other compounds. I'm otherwise off cycle and about to have a surgery. Also, I'm on a fairly restricted diet. Will see how this affects.


----------



## MightyJohn

I ran it for a few weeks and noticed I saw huge gains week 1 & then they tapered off....thinking it may be good for short protocols


----------



## MattG

MightyJohn said:


> I ran it for a few weeks and noticed I saw huge gains week 1 & then they tapered off....thinking it may be good for short protocols



Im starting to think thats the case. I've been on it consistantly since last winter or early spring. Around the 3 week mark i put on lots of size, had numb hands all the time plus major hand/feet swelling. After being on it a couple months all the swelling and numbness stopped. I havent lost any size tho, but have been on a long cycle too...gonna stop mk677 here in a few weeks when my bottle runs out. If i dont lose any weight from stopping it, im gonna stay off it a while


----------



## psych

Left my ghrp and cjc at g/f house in the fridge think this might be a good time to start mk677 again. Only going to do 12.5mg. 25g was WAYYYY TO MUCH FOR ME.


----------



## cybrsage

Great info on this!!


----------



## Elvia1023

psych said:


> Left my ghrp and cjc at g/f house in the fridge think this might be a good time to start mk677 again. Only going to do 12.5mg. 25g was WAYYYY TO MUCH FOR ME.



Rotating things is much more productive but I am gonna start a long MK-677 cycle myself soon. I will also start at 12.5mg and look at increasing the dose over time. I am hoping to stay on approx 16 weeks and will just run it solo. If I were to add anything in it would be hgh. I should mention I also plan to use LGD-4033 again too. I am hoping I can put on some major size with sust, npp and mk-677


----------



## johnjuanb1

My next MK677 run I'm leaving the dose low at 10mg before bed. 10mg in studies was highly effective. I'll run GHRP2/mod grf(cjc no DAC) upon waking and mid afternoon.


----------



## psych

Elvia1023 said:


> Rotating things is much more productive but I am gonna start a long MK-677 cycle myself soon. I will also start at 12.5mg and look at increasing the dose over time. I am hoping to stay on approx 16 weeks and will just run it solo. If I were to add anything in it would be hgh. I should mention I also plan to use LGD-4033 again too. I am hoping I can put on some major size with sust, npp and mk-677



This is what i've been doing. Works great!


----------



## usmctrainer0311

probably going to pull the trigger on some MK and LGD with glutathione to recover from a month long coma i was in back in july. lost all muscle mass, just got the okay from the doc to get back in the gym. just trying to cleanse my body from all the drugs they gave me and get some recomp. used your products before and theyre always on point.


----------



## Magnus82

I will admit,  I was very hesitant to try an oral gh releaser,  but all the clinical trials have certainly changed my mind.  One common outcome of most of the,  was the decreasing effectiveness over time.  This was contributed to the long continuous releasing of gh.  One way to combat this is to run it 5 days a week with ghrp/cjc for 2 days.  I have been doing this for 3 weeks now and have been very impressed.  I plan on running it as long as it continues to be effective. IMHO, aside from high dosed hgh,  this is the most effective gh releasing protocol I have used.


----------

